# Corded vs Battery sander



## OutdoorSeeker (Jul 13, 2015)

Is there any reason that a battery sander would be a poor choice for working with? I have yet to buy a quality palm sander and with some of the sale pricing going on right now I may finally go buy one.
I’m looking at the DeWalt sander and wonder if anyone has any negative response to a chargeable sander. Does the battery die down quick?


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 29, 2019)

I’m probably in the minority but I can only see the utility of a cordless sander on a job site where dragging cords and with potentially a small number of outlets. 
In a shop I’d go corded. 
Just my two cents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

my kids got me a milwaukee m18 ros for my birthday
it is a good sander, but i've only used it briefly, it won't last for hours like the corded sander
i wouldn't buy one as your only ros (unless you have a lot of batteries)


----------



## AwesomeOpossum74 (Jan 27, 2017)

My take...

I suppose your environment would matter. If you're in a remote site, where power can be hard to find, then battery tools. Just remember to keep multiple batteries, and keep them charged. Companies make money from their batteries; once a manufacturer decides it's time for you to "upgrade" to their next tool, they just stop making batteries for your model. So, limited overall lifespan of the tool ... 5-10 years if you're lucky?

If power is convenient, then I'd go powered. My Dewalt sander will probably last me the rest of my life. I've seen shops that have retractable extension cords in the ceilings. Just plug your tools in and go. There's also the benefit of holding the power cords away from your work.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Even if your sander is cordless, what is your dust collector plugged into?


----------



## Cephus (Jan 28, 2018)

Most tools are better corded unless you work away from an electrical supply. A drill is fine because you'll often work outside, but for most shop-based tools, get corded. It's cheaper, they're more powerful and more reliable.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Cephus said:


> Most tools are better corded unless you work away from an electrical supply. A drill is fine because you'll often work outside, but for most shop-based tools, get corded. It's cheaper, they're more powerful and more reliable.


I agree. Besides, how often are you going to spend half an hour at a time drilling? Cordless drills make sense most of the time. I wouldn't buy a cordless sander unless I needed it away from an outlet (which for me would be never) or if I only needed it for quick touch-up sanding and it takes the same batteries I already own.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Whats not to like? Cordless anything has to be given a look. It is on my list of upcoming purchases along with the battery powered router. I expect it will be up to Dewalts standard of quality. I expect it will be just like any other battery powered tool. When the power runs out you change the battery.


----------



## bob493 (Nov 13, 2019)

Cordless power supplies (aka batteries) are quite decent nowadays. That said, as mentioned, no reason to oust yourself on the inconvenience of a dead battery mid job.

https://www.amazon.com/Bosch-Random...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


If you're not spending festool money, you're hard pressed to find a better sander than this.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Any corded tool WILL run out of charge 5 minutes before you finish what youre working on, thats just a fact. Might only happen once in your life, but it will happen, and on a project that has to be done right now.

Go with the corded to start with. If you end up needing a cordless sander, itll be something you _know_ you need.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

One thing to be certain, every corded tool you own will unplug during use. Every corded tool you own will sweep a counter or bench some time in its service life and drop something important onto a floor that will damage or break it or a box of hundreds of something will end up all over hell and gone.


----------



## OutdoorSeeker (Jul 13, 2015)

Well thank you all for the advice. I already thought the corded sander was a smarter choice for me but you all helped confirm that.


----------



## chaserchuck (Oct 4, 2019)

I am an old furniture designer builder, turned remodeler and have many favorite corded shop tools - I have Rockwell/Delta corded sanders of every type. I use my corded tools in my shop, as well as my 18V Ryobi tools. I also use Ryobi 18V for everything from blowing leaves to sawing trees and everything in between. I switched years ago from Milwaukee 18V tools when a battery replacement cost as much as a Ryobi skill saw, drill, and sawzall plus a battery and charger. Over the years I have collected all Ryobi tools starting with the blue line to the now flourescent green line. My blue line drills still work, and I have at least ten 18V batteries dispersed around my house and shop. i love the freedom of battery power, and Ryobi has improved their products and batteries over the years. The Ryobi 18V oscillating hand sander is amazing at how easily it cuts and is so smooth in my hand. I had Makita corded oscillating sander that I tossed because its vibrations hurt my hand and gave terrible swirls to my projects. I have my original 4x4 palm Rockwell sander that I can use for hours at a time with little hand fatigue, but more and more I pull out my Ryobi 18V unless I am sanding a 4'X6' table top. I do a lot of edge curves which require lots of hand movements. Cords often get in the way. As do vacuum hoses. Either type - corded or battery will work for you. Batteries are affordable now so a few extras sitting around will allow you to keep working for hours at a time with any battery tool. All the major tool companies now have many 18V tools, but Ryobi still leads the field with so many good tools. I almost always use my Ryobi 18V sabre saw instead of my corded Bosch(which I love) because it's easy to grab and go and cuts just as well. Test drive any corded sander you buy for ease of use and hand fatigue if you can. Hope this is not too late


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

subroc said:


> Whats not to like? Cordless anything has to be given a look. It is on my list of upcoming purchases along with the battery powered router. I expect it will be up to Dewalts standard of quality. I expect it will be just like any other battery powered tool. When the power runs out you change the battery.


And when that battery runs out?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

NoThankyou said:


> And when that battery runs out?


You put another battery in and charge the one that dies. I believe that is the same 15 year old argument used against any battery powered tool. If your work flow requires more than 2 batteries you buy more. Today's battery powered tools are powerful and pretty battery efficient. I don't own that particular sander. It is in my cart on Amazon. I do however own 20+ battery powered tools and another 20+ batteries to go with them.. I just picked up the Dewalt battery powered trim router, arrived yesterday. I would be hard pressed to purchase a corded tool these days when a cordless is available at a similar price.


BTW, I don't really care what anyone else does. I am not trying to convince you or the OP or anyone else that battery powered is the way to go. Just presenting my own logic on the subject.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

battery powered tools are great - when and where battery powered tools should be used. they add weight AND a limited power source. the corder counterpart will generally have more power, and run until you drop it....


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

TimPa said:


> battery powered tools are great - when and where battery powered tools should be used. they add weight AND a limited power source. the corder counterpart will generally have more power, and run until you drop it....



Your corded/cordless weight point is a valid one. Your more power argument is not. The mere presence of a cord does not, by itself, indicate any more power. Today's top battery powered tools are plenty powerful. Entry level stuff, maybe not so much but the entry level corded stuff is suspect as well.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

subroc said:


> Your corded/cordless weight point is a valid one. Your more power argument is not. The mere presence of a cord does not, by itself, indicate any more power. Today's top battery powered tools are plenty powerful. Entry level stuff, maybe not so much but the entry level corded stuff is suspect as well.


i have performed residential/commercial contracting for many years, and _in my opinion_, battery powered tools have yet to meet the power of corder tools in the professional grade (but the arrival of lithioum batteries has greatly improved their case). hobby grade tools don't last long in the trade.

yes, a high end battery tool will outpower a cheap corded tool - ill give you that.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

TimPa said:


> i have performed residential/commercial contracting for many years, and _in my opinion_, battery powered tools have yet to meet the power of corder tools in the professional grade (but the arrival of lithioum batteries has greatly improved their case). hobby grade tools don't last long in the trade.
> 
> yes, a high end battery tool will outpower a cheap corded tool - ill give you that.



Well, I accept your expertise and experience at face value. Not calling that into question. While I may be a hobby woodworker/carpenter/DIYer, I spent much of my adult life (prior to retirement) as a mechanic (auto, heavy equipment, small engine and nuclear submarine (mostly nuclear power and weapons systems). So, I have handled a tool or two over the years. I am incredibly impressed with the advancement in battery powered tools. I expect you are right, the lithium batteries is an important step. The brushless motors seem to be an important advancement as well. 

Where that line is, if it is a line at all, between what you characterize as professional grade and hobby grade always seems blurred to me depending on who you ask. I expect every job site you have ever been on has had guys using Makita, Dewalt, Milwaukee tools in all the trades. Some would call them all hobby grade.


----------



## jrshall (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a Ryobi cordless ROS, and it does a good job. Battery life is fine, except for really big jobs, like a table top or similar. However, it takes less than a minute to change the battery. The secret is to keep a charged battery ready. The dust collection works well, and the tool has decent power.
I also have a Dewalt corded ROS. It runs a little faster than the Ryobi, but does not have as efficient dust collection.
Personally, I prefer the Ryobi. I never have to worry about the cord catching on something or being too short. I find I am changing over to cordless tools more and more. I have talked with several contractors using Dewalt cordless table saws on jobsites, and they are very happy with the power and battery life.


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

The fundamental reason to use a powered sander is that there’s too much sanding to be done by hand in a reasonable time — it foils drudgery. 

The fundamental weakness of battery powered tools is that prolonged use quickly flattens the batteries, just as happened during the inevitable long sanding sessions that the powered sander is being used for in the first place. Another fundamental flaw in batteries is that they are really terrible for the environment, and as noted earlier, follow the Gillette razor model of providing a cheap tool with a very expensive battery refill. Adding additional batteries to solve the flattening quandary will make the battery powered option more expensive than the corded option, and then you’ll have bought in to a universe where you know that in a few years those very expensive batteries will have declining capacities and you’ll have to buy yet more very expensive batteries to keep using your machine. Not long ago, most batteries were disposable, now they still are disposable but just after many recharge cycles, the same can’t be said of corded tools. 

There are applications where battery powered tools are a great choice (drills are the best application I’ve seen). If you are seriously considering a battery powered sander, then do the smart thing and read aFine Woodworking/Homebuilding tool review for them, written by real professionals who at least make the effort to create credible and repeatable testing protocols.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Scurvy said:


> The fundamental reason to use a powered sander is that there’s too much sanding to be done by hand in a reasonable time — it foils drudgery.
> 
> The fundamental weakness of battery powered tools is that prolonged use quickly flattens the batteries, just as happened during the inevitable long sanding sessions that the powered sander is being used for in the first place. Another fundamental flaw in batteries is that they are really terrible for the environment, and as noted earlier, follow the Gillette razor model of providing a cheap tool with a very expensive battery refill. Adding additional batteries to solve the flattening quandary will make the battery powered option more expensive than the corded option, and then you’ll have bought in to a universe where you know that in a few years those very expensive batteries will have declining capacities and you’ll have to buy yet more very expensive batteries to keep using your machine. Not long ago, most batteries were disposable, now they still are disposable but just after many recharge cycles, the same can’t be said of corded tools.
> 
> There are applications where battery powered tools are a great choice (drills are the best application I’ve seen). If you are seriously considering a battery powered sander, then do the smart thing and read aFine Woodworking/Homebuilding tool review for them, written by real professionals who at least make the effort to create credible and repeatable testing protocols.



Well, fundamentally, too many people are bad for the environment whether they are using electricity, batteries, gasoline, eating chickens. or farting on the couch.

That said, I believe one should "utilize your tools" and more importantly "mechanize if possible." I am down with any kind of power tools. YMMV


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

subroc said:


> Well, fundamentally, too many people are bad for the environment whether they are using electricity, batteries, gasoline, eating chickens. or farting on the couch.
> 
> That said, I believe one should "utilize your tools" and more importantly "mechanize if possible." I am down with any kind of power tools. YMMV


Obviously, you’re straight out argumentative, why is that?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Scurvy said:


> Obviously, you’re straight out argumentative, why is that?



Fundamentally, nothing in any post by me is argumentative. I believe in the idea that any mechanical advantage that a man can get by using a tool or machine to augment his labor is just a wise application of tools and invention.


I wasn't aware we were discussing the environment. If you have a need to bring environmental issues into a post about sanders, it appears you are the one guilty of starting an argument.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

NoThankyou said:


> And when that battery runs out?



I do not own ANY battery powered tool where I have only one battery available. Some I have 2 backup batteries. When the first battery runs out I put it on the charger and insert a fresh battery.


Now days many tools have a common battery. This is the situation with my Craftsman NEXTEC tools. I have a total of 3 batteries that each fit any of the tools.


George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Scurvy said:


> Obviously, you’re straight out argumentative, why is that?



?????????????
'


George


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

After his initial comment, subroc went after 4 other commentators who did not agree with his battery POV; then he repeated his pro-battery attack on me, and commented yet again after I suggested he is being argumentative. In total, so far there are 26 comments in this thread, and 7 of those are by subroc. In round numbers, that’s 1/3 of all comments were made by subroc and devoted to the same argument.

Yes, that surely seems to be argumentative, domineering, and intolerant of people who don’t share your views in the same way you do, so now is a good time to back off and let other members chime in. There will be no new ideas in your devotion to batteries, we understand your position.


----------



## chaserchuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Good Morning from chaserchuck
My favorite sander of all time weighed over 10,000 lbs. It was a 3 drum thickness sander with a 4' sanding width. Of course I had to leave it when I moved from Sausalito and came back to NC. I could sand a 3-4' wide slab in 5 minutes, but in 1975, live edge slab tables were not very popular. I now have 6 different stand alone shop sanders, and still have all my corded sanders, several sandoflex sanders, a few hand held drill mounted inflatable sanders, as well as polishers and grinders. I use them all in my shop. I also use all my battery tools in my shop when I work, as they don't need plugging and unplugging. Even with that, when I make a project, I have 10 corded tools out at the same time, creating a spider web of cords on the floor. I don't use one tool long. I love being able to have 4 or 5 battery powerd drills with different bits and drivers, so I can just work and not change bits all the time. Same with sanders. Battery tools suppliment my corded sanders with different grits on each sander.
Inexpensive tools of every kind have changed my woodworking life. I also believe in any tool that works. I started with a horrible B&D jig saw and a surform blade for sanding, and ended up making fine furniture in my own storefront in Sausalito CA. 
My advice is enjoy working with your hands, and get any tool you can afford. Then you will work into the tools you need instead of trying to start out perfect. FYI, I once used my 18V Ryobi sawzall to cut up a 30' tall 8" diameter fir tree that fell into my yard from the neighbors. I just wanted do see what a small 18V battery powered tool could do with a big job. I changed batteries once, and sawed the tree into yard size garbage can pick up pieces in less than two hours. Was it harder than using my chain saw - yes, but it worked and was fun.
It's your choice to use what you want to make things. A $500 tool sitting in the back of your garage that you can't get to is less helpful than any tool you can use immediately.
I believe everyone who has posted is right in their opinons and choices. Whatever works for you. This is not a black or white deal. The whole idea of creating things is to have fun. Have a nice day


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Scurvy said:


> After his initial comment, subroc went after 4 other commentators who did not agree with his battery POV; then he repeated his pro-battery attack on me, and commented yet again after I suggested he is being argumentative. In total, so far there are 26 comments in this thread, and 7 of those are by subroc. In round numbers, that’s 1/3 of all comments were made by subroc and devoted to the same argument.
> 
> Yes, that surely seems to be argumentative, domineering, and intolerant of people who don’t share your views in the same way you do, so now is a good time to back off and let other members chime in. There will be no new ideas in your devotion to batteries, we understand your position.



Went after? LOL Are you triggered?


I would call this a discussion of the merits. 



In post 15, I indicate I am not trying to convince anyone to buy anything also I just don't care what anyone else buys or owns. I meant it.


You can fabricate all these perceived insults in your mind, Truth is, they are just not there.


----------



## littleboss (Nov 6, 2019)

I have the DeWalt cordless sander. It works good and that's one less extension cord for me to have to deal with. Even if use the shop vac with it I still have one less cord to pull all over the place.

Also very handy if you need to sand something quickly. Lot's faster to pull it out and go vs get out the corded one, untangle the cord and plug it in


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

MEP1 said:


> I agree. Besides, how often are you going to spend half an hour at a time drilling? Cordless drills make sense most of the time. I wouldn't buy a cordless sander unless I needed it away from an outlet (which for me would be never) or if I only needed it for quick touch-up sanding and it takes the same batteries I already own.


You are right about drilling but I use my battery-operated drill for sanding bowls I make on the lathe. I have two batteries so when one runs down I get the other one and sand away.


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

All my sanders are corded as I usually sand in one area, yet all my drills are cordless as I have multiple areas I use them. If you go with batteries have a couple on hand to swap out.


----------



## Scurvy (Apr 12, 2013)

chaserchuck said:


> Good Morning from chaserchuck
> My favorite sander of all time weighed over 10,000 lbs. It .... Have a nice day


Great post chaserchuck. I am wondering what the cost would be for fresh sanding sleeves on that 10,000# beast, and the down time, tough....


----------



## chaserchuck (Oct 4, 2019)

Actually, I'm pretty sure we used long wide rolls of paper and spiral wound them onto each steel cylinder. It was such a job, that we were verry careful not to tear the paper. I think we started with a pretty cousrse grit, and ended up with 220. My partner and I were not rich, and it may have been we never bought any extra paper than went with the sander. I still remember rolling it by hand on 2" pipes mybe 300 feet to the dock and then onto the flatbed. It's been over 40 years since then. It was quite the machine. The most amazing thing about that sander was my partner made small cutting boards less than 2' long out of the slabs we brought in.
Have a great evening


----------



## seventhandbowler (Dec 3, 2019)

I have the 18V Makita orbit sander and really like it. I work MOSTLY in my shop, but it has come in handy on the odd install. I have committed to the brand, so I have a handful of batteries and they're always on the go, and with our shop being small, one less cord is nice. HOWEVER, on big sanding jobs a corded version of this sander would be good, and is on my list of things to acquire. Someone pointed out to me that these new tools aren't going to last forever like they used to, so if you end up with a tool you don't love, just use it till you kill it and then get the right one. Or get both.


----------



## MicroReefsAuariums (Jul 8, 2020)

I work on acrylic Aquariums and I needed to prep the edges for flame polishing them to a marble trophy finish...

Solution DeWalt corded random orbital sander with 320 grade preps the edge in my shop for as long as I need....

Then I have cordless DeWalt 1/4 inch paper sander at 600 grade for leaving finish ready for flame polishing....

The use of no cords or minimal since I have both attached to my vacuum shop is much more comfortable in my hand for precision work...

So,I find a use for both corded and cordless in my shop working with Acrylics...

Hope that makes sense on best practices when considering the two Sanders...

Mike G


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I only have cordless drills in my shop, I went with Rigid as they have a very short recharge time (less than 20 min) and a life time warranty on the batteries.


----------

